# Koetari/Kutari Tinc Vivarium Photoshoot



## RYAN500 (Sep 23, 2010)

These guys and gals were lookin' sassy this evening. Forgive me though....i am the furthest thing from a photographer. 

The VIV








MALE
















FEMALE
























Whoohoo!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

With that beautiful tank and those beautiful frogs, you need to post more


----------



## RYAN500 (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha...Perhaps you are right


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

Love the color on your frogs. Great looking viv, as well.


----------



## RYAN500 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks - They are hands down my favorite tinc morph! I'm very happy to be working with them.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome frogs. . . the first ones look like green sips, but the last one that is them together looks like the Koetari Im seeking. . . either way great frogs, and nice viv as well!!


----------



## RYAN500 (Sep 23, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Awesome frogs. . . the first ones look like green sips, but the last one that is them together looks like the Koetari Im seeking. . . either way great frogs, and nice viv as well!!


The first pics are the kutari from UE, the others are from Under The Canopy Farms. I was told 1/4 froglets will pop out the darker blue color from the ones from UE. I should find out Soon!


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the size like on this morph? Are they big like New Rivers or smaller like Brazil Yellow Heads? Pics look great, just never seen this morph in person, and descriptions I've seen on size are all over the map.

Nice frogs!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN500 (Sep 23, 2010)

Homer said:


> What's the size like on this morph? Are they big like New Rivers or smaller like Brazil Yellow Heads? Pics look great, just never seen this morph in person, and descriptions I've seen on size are all over the map.
> 
> Nice frogs!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2



Well, mine are pretty good size. generally speaking. Already larger than adult Azureus. I've heard multiple times that they grow to be one of the larger tinc morphs, but time will tell.


----------



## powersauce (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep those Koetaris bumping and grinding- gotta make plenty of babies!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Great tank and AWESOME frogs. Haven't seen blue frogs that I like as much as those b4. They look like they were painted with airbrush! lol


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

any update on these? any babies?


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

X2....how did the clutch of eggs turn out Ryan? Been looking high and low for this morph. Thanks


----------

